# Last Weekends Pictures



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Awesome weekend deer hunting watching the snows up close. They were sitting within 60 yards of the road at one time. Beautiful birds to watch!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

dosch said:


> Awesome weekend deer hunting watching the snows up close. They were sitting within 60 yards of the road at one time. *Beautiful birds to watch*!!


Now just think how many birds were watching you...


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Great Pics. 
Did you feel their beady little eyes on you while you were taking those shots?
Excellent and thanks for sharing :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Those photos just made my heart jump! I love those snow geese!


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

[hey dosch where that at i have started to see then in south dakota.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

amazing. nice pics :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Its good to see that you didnt jump them, i cant believe they made it long enough for you to take the pic. Great photos!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

We hunted there 3 days and we never did see someone try to shoot them. It was on the guys land that we deer hunt with, its posted on three sides but someone could have came in from the other side but never did.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I was just out in ND last wknd, too and we had two roosts that we were hunting and neither were busted the entire 4 days that we were out there more and more birds just kept piling in and taking up more pond space. Im not sure were you guys hunt were your roost always gets busted, we only seen 2 other hunters the entire time. On the other hand we set up in a feild that the birds had been using but the wind was blowing from the roost to us so they decided to fly right on over us and feed in the same feild about 600 yards away, so all the birds flew right over us into the tornado of snows and this went on all moring so we decided we cant compete with them and none of them decided to come and visit so we decided to go sneak up and wait for a good pass shoot, when a red chev pickup come flying down the road stop and unload into them with there deer rifles ,with us on the other side of the snows hiding in a rockpile (pretty scary). :eyeroll:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I almost forgot, nice pics. ill try and post some of mine up too..


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

great pics, i went home deeri hunting, got a decent 4x4, but my 2 bros and my best friend went goose hunting and on sunday shot 45 snow between the 3 of them, kinda makes me wish i woulda chose to go waterfowling. i saw lots of snow geese moving through on the drive home.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

BeekBuster said:


> when a red chev pickup come flying down the road stop and unload into them with there deer rifles ,with us on the other side of the snows hiding in a rockpile (pretty scary). :eyeroll:


Did you call the RAP line?


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like a prime example of some hillbillies,


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Did they have dueling banjos?

Scary.


----------

